

Relativistic Asteroids: prepare to be blown away - hhm
http://www.referencegames.com/classic.html

======
dfranke
Awesome idea. I've been telling people for years that a great way to teach
physics would be to write a FPS where c = 10 m/s.

------
henryaym
This is a pretty cool way to see relativity in action! I actually like the
Nine 'Roid game these guys made more than the classic game

